# Generator Can't Run Microwave



## Parker Outbacker

I have a Honda 2000 watt generator. The other day I attempted to fire up the microwave and to my surprise it barely started up, and then shutdown. Thinking I was drawing too much power I turned the lights off, ensured the Refrig. was set to gas, and the hot water heater electric side was off. Good enough I thought. 2000 watt generator, 900 watt microwave...that pop-corn will be done in 3 minutes.

Well, the microwave stayed on, but you could hear that it was not getting the power it needed. The light was dim, and it was just moving in slow motion. It did warm up some water, but not like it does when hooked up to outside power.

I don't know what kind of overhead the converter has on it, but would have expected that I could still run the microwave. I still need to try connecting the microwave directly to the generator and see if that is any better...atleast that would rule out the converter.

Any ideas?? Not sure if it's a generator issue or not.

Also, not sure if this is related but the more lights I have on in the trailer, the louder the converter gets. Don't remember the converter getting louder on the other OB.

Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## Insomniak

That's 900 watts of microwave output power. The input power required is more like 1400 watts. If your batteries were low and the converter was running at close to full output (600 watts or so), you can see where you'd be close to the maximum of your generator. Next time, try flipping the breaker for the converter and see what happens.


----------



## TheMillers

We had the same issue with the same generator a couple of weeks ago in Yellowstone. The Honda 2000 was barely running the microwave. I told DW to stop using it because I was afraid of breaking the Microwave.

The manual indicates that the generator was not be as efficient for altitudes over 5,000 feet. I assumed that since we were around 7,000 feet that might have been the problem.

My wife told me that she ran the microwave previously on the generator with no problems, but that was at a lower altitude. Also, make sure the EV mode is off on the generator. Maybe that will help.

Bruce


----------



## SoCalOutback

Make sure you turn the fridge off of auto and set it to gas. If it is on auto when you turn the generator on the fridge will switch to electric.


----------



## marglindskog

We just purchased 2 honda 2000 watt generators with the cable to piggy back them together. We have not tried them on the road yet, but in our driveway all works great. Runs the air on full blast without a problem. I know it's a big expense, but if you use a generator often and need more power, another 2000 unit might be the way to go. Good luck!


----------



## ED_RN

It probaly did have to do with the altitude. Also didn't realize the microwave draws 1400 watts. Even at sea level the 2000 only puts out 1600 watts so your pretty close to maxing it out. If you lose 20% at 7000 feet your over what it can produse continuously.
My converter also gets loud enough to hear it if more than a few lights are on.


----------

